# Stocking A 54 Litre Aquarium



## Chappers15 (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi all, I recently purchased a 54 litre/12 gallon aquarium. It is 60cm x 30cm x 30cm, my ph is 6.8 and is 5dh. It will be a planted tank. 

I was thinking of getting:
Ember Tetras 
Dwarf Otocinclus
Blue Velvet Shrimp

How many of these should I get as I want my fish to be happy and healthy. Also what substrate should I use. I want something cheap and natural looking (I’ll use root tabs) such as playsand, blacksand or unipac kivu. 

Finally, the plants I’m considering are:
Dwarf Sagittaria 
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green 
Marimo Moss Ball

Is the moss balls a good idea as I’ve heard they stop algae growth and I need algae for my otos.

thankyou


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

That sounds like a good plan, although I would hold off stocking the Otos for a good few months to allow the tank to mature. The shrimp and Otos will be competing for food so will need supplementing with snacks. 

I'm not much of a pro with substrate, there are some good planted tank substrates out there now though. Wish I'd used one for my 200 litre but my crypts have just got to wing it with regular fine tank gravel and feeding when I remember to...


----------

